# which ones



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey guys..the autoX season is on us once again and it has come to the point where I need some new race tires... so i was wondering what everyone is running.. adn how they like them.. 

maybe you guys can tell me which ones are good adn which ones to stay away from and maybe someone can point me to a good price....

i will be runnign these tires on stock classic SE-R wheels...

thanks


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

sweet so no one has any input on this... and by teh way I did search


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I ran Toyo RA1 205/55-14 as my first and only race tires on SE-R rims.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

You can get Falken Azeinas in a 14, and there dam cheep. Thats if your running in STS. Its a great tire for the money.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

The Azenis is a great tire, especially if you are running a street tire class like STS. If you are in an R compound class like GS, then I would suggest Kuhmo Victoracers. Hoosiers are the fastest, but they costest the mostest and don't last very long. The Toyo Proxies RA-1 is a good tire, but not as good as the Kuhmo. They last longer however, and are close. The Yokohama Advan A032R is also a decent tire, but they get hard before the tread is all gone and sound like 4-wheel-drive truck tires on the street.


----------

